# Short Bark and Sides Mobile Dog Grooming



## SBSDogGrooming (May 30, 2013)

Hiya!
My name is Louise and I am a Mobile dog groomer covering Bournemouth and the surrounding areas.
I have spaces available still in June so if you would like to book in your Pooch give me a call on 07738687629.

I come to you so it is less stressful on both you and your pooch.
Please check out my Website Short Bark & Sides
Or facebook page https://www.facebook.com/SBSDogGrooming to see some of my previous grooms.


----------

